# Any Rage Against the Machine fans here?



## Ludwig Von Chumpsky (Apr 19, 2018)

Any Rage Against the Machine fans here? A fun little thing I like to do when I'm listening to non-classical/non-jazz is ask, What would Beethoven think? Check out RATM's Tire Me or Year of the Boomerang (recordings, not live concerts). I think if Beethoven could come back and check it out he'd be like Yes! I get it, that's good music. 

A lot of their songs, but those two in particular IMHO are very musical in their structure, theme and variations, tempo changes, etc. all the things that go into making great music great. Of course the sound is loud, lots of dissonance, etc. but if you listen closely, several times, you start to hear those elements. Now I doubt they sat down and composed them out like the masters, but their musical sense led them to it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Wouldn't consider myself a fan since I don't listen to them so much, but like to hear them! Tom Morello is a guitar hero! I actually listened to Audioslave more, which I think is the same musicians with Chris Cornell on vocals. I listened to mr. Morello's latest album with a bunch of different artists, The Catastrophists EP  Will give your songs a listen!
...man, he sounds hysteric! Nice


----------



## Ludwig Von Chumpsky (Apr 19, 2018)

Definitely, Morello is something else. His guitar work on RATM aren't solos so much as, I don't know, maybe sound constructions. Great stuff.


----------

